# 2x TiVo minis for sale - individual listing on ebay, free shipping



## Roy B. (Jan 6, 2021)

Remote, HDMI and TiVo mini all in working order. Link below:
*** TiVo Mini with Remote and HDMI cable - FREE SHIPPING *** | eBay

I also have a third one if anyone is interested. The third one works OK, but needs to be reset from time to time. The remote works flawlessly.


----------



## Roy B. (Jan 6, 2021)

This eBay listing has been sold.


----------

